# Whats a GPR?



## HunterGatherer (Apr 14, 2007)

Found these at the antique mall today. Traded a milk glass vase and 5 bucks for em. Jacksonville Bludwine and sun-colored amethyst G.P.R


----------



## HunterGatherer (Apr 14, 2007)

Lip and neck of G.P.R for aid in dating. Hard to see but seam stops halfway up the neck.


----------



## madpaddla (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a referrence but I would date that to 1880 - 1900.  Depending on maker, bottle, etc.  But I have found that the closer to the shoulder than the lip that the seam ends is 1870's.  If the seam almost touches the lip then about 1900.  I could be wrong.  Just a thought.  Nice bottle.
 Madpaddla


----------



## HunterGatherer (Apr 16, 2007)

Are you sure? Neither google nor eBay showed anything with that name.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 16, 2007)

HUNTER...if BOB said so, you can take it to the bank. he knows his Baltimore bottles as well as I know my Bristol bottles.[]

 I knew in the back of my mind that it was Gump's & from Baltimore...but couldn't drag my brain away from Gumps' Gin, another Baltimore bottle/product....[&:]


----------

